# Code book?



## Brother Joe (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you have a codebook? We all know there is one and we all know what the GLoT rule says. Just curious as to how many brothers actually have one.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 16, 2012)

I have an Oklahoma book. I find mine very useful. Right now I am studying to get my "A" certificate and without it it would be almost impossible seeing as the only "A" lecturer we had is now in Texas.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 17, 2012)

They help.  I learned without it but it helps with teaching.


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Oct 19, 2012)

I have one. In California they give them to you at the lodge. Now that I'm a Texan I have one but definitely do not bring it to the lodge lol.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 19, 2012)

I take mine to Lodge all the time. In Oklahoma you can have it there as long as you don't bring it into the Lodge room when open on any degree.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 19, 2012)

Same here in Louisiana


----------



## LCWebb (Oct 19, 2012)

I have one, really helpful.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm guessing you aren't supposed to own a code book in Texas?


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Oct 20, 2012)

You can own one in Texas but cannot take it into the lodge or lodge room. That's a big no no.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you Brother. I thought the code book was published by the GLofTX. I didn't realize it was THAT book. Lol!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Oct 22, 2012)

BrotherCoffeen said:


> You can own one in Texas but cannot take it into the lodge or lodge room. That's a big no no.



Or instruct from it, or have it out in front of candidates.  Although it isn't illegal for candidates to own one.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## jhale1158 (Oct 22, 2012)

Brother Heilman, how much was your book?
Looking to get one but unsure of when or where


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 22, 2012)

Bro_Vick said:


> it isn't illegal for candidates to own one.



Yes, it is.


----------



## chrmc (Oct 22, 2012)

jhale1158 said:


> Brother Heilman, how much was your book?
> Looking to get one but unsure of when or where



Amazon has it and they are around 15 bucks or so.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 23, 2012)

chrmc said:


> Amazon has it and they are around 15 bucks or so.



Actually Oklahoma isn't like Texas. Ours is published by the Grand Lodge of Oklahoma and only for sell through them. If you see one on Amazon or Ebay then it is a former member selling their personal copy. They are $50 each and all the money goes back to the GL.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 23, 2012)

jhale1158 said:


> Brother Heilman, how much was your book?
> Looking to get one but unsure of when or where



It was $50 and I got mine through the lodge Secretary. I am sure you could contact Grand Lodge and they could help you out. I know that during the Scottish Rite Reunions many times they will have there for sale also.


----------



## chrmc (Oct 23, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> Actually Oklahoma isn't like Texas. Ours is published by the Grand Lodge of Oklahoma and only for sell through them. If you see one on Amazon or Ebay then it is a former member selling their personal copy. They are $50 each and all the money goes back to the GL.



You are right. I was a little fast on the keys and just assumed that it was the Texas one we were talking about. The Texas one you can get on Amazon, the rest I don't know I'd have to say.


----------



## RustonJr (Aug 18, 2013)

You also buy the Texas edition at most Barnes & Knobles. The stores in San Antonio have it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## keitzn (Sep 10, 2013)

I presonally find it very helpful studying and reviewing. You have to buy the one for whatever state your in though.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 10, 2013)

There are actually 5 mistakes in the Texas book and I can always tell who has studied by it because these mistakes will come out


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 10, 2013)

rpbrown said:


> There are actually 5 mistakes in the Texas book and I can always tell who has studied by it because these mistakes will come out



There are a similar number of mistakes in my California one published by the GL.  Mine has corrections scribbled in it.  It's a well worn old blue book long since tucked away.

There are now two editions of the Illinois one.  The most recent edition was supposed to correct the mistakes int he 1986 edition.  In addition to correction them it introduced a few new errors.  My 1986 edition also has corrections, notes and is well worn and tucked away.

Plus I have a copy of English Emulation ritual and a collection of old books from before they were authorized.  Heirlooms that got passed to me because I put out that I collect them.  Mostly the old ones with snap covers.

If I ever get to the point where I give the mistakes in the book and no others, that's beyond my expectations on how accurate my ritual can ever get.  My love of the ritual pours out like the rain but my accuracy is beat by many other brothers.

Terminology - The word "code" means law code in many jurisdictions with "cipher" or "ritual" used for the blue books there.  I have a few printed editions of that type as well.  Different type of book than is meant in this thread.  California Masonic Code


----------



## Chillimaru (Sep 10, 2013)

RustonJr said:


> You also buy the Texas edition at most Barnes & Knobles. The stores in San Antonio have it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



Well Hello Ben!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru (Sep 10, 2013)

My Dad was raised in Lake Miracabo Venzuella and I have his book and there is quite a bit of difference in his and mine from Texas, a valuable aid to the memory!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------

